# Squash casserole?



## giggler (Dec 6, 2008)

could I get a recipe for squash casarole, can't find mine...

a bit sweet, bread crumbs, and all..

does it have cream soup?... can't remember..

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a Zucchini Casserole posted by letscook that I saved awhile back.  Maybe this will help you remember what yours was like. 

Zucchini Casserole

Sauté together until softened and then remove from heat
6 cups thin sliced zucchini
1 cup chopped onions
1 stick of butter (or margarine)

Add to vegetable mixture :
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup as is from can 
(cream of celery, cream of chicken will work also)
1 cup shredded sharp cheese (Extra sharp good also ) 

Mix together (not according to pkg directions)
stove top stuffing mix for chicken or turkey and the seasoning pkg together. 
(nothing else - you are just using the dry bread and seasonings)
Note: Depending on if you buy stove top brand or a store brand the seasoning package might already be mix in 

place 1/2 of the stuffing mix in bottom of a casserole dish
add the vegetable mixture
top with remaining stuffing mixture

Bake 350 20 - 30 min uncovered


----------



## QSis (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, Eric! What kind of squash are you talking about?  Zucchini, summer squash, butternut, acorn .....?

Lee


----------



## letscook (Dec 6, 2008)

that recipe will work with either or zucchini or summer squash or a a mixture of both.
our family can't can't enough of this


----------



## vyapti (Dec 6, 2008)

QSis said:


> Hey, Eric! What kind of squash are you talking about?  Zucchini, summer squash, butternut, acorn .....?
> 
> Lee



Squash of any kind is a good thing =)

Here's my sister's Hubbard Squash Casserole:

6 cups summer squash   
1/4 cup chopped onion   
1 tsp  salt   
1 can condensed cream of chicken soup   
1 cup sour cream   
1 cup shredded carrot   
8 oz package seasoned stuffing mix   
1/2 cup melted margarine    

Cook squash onion and salt in small about of water until just tender (5 min after water boils). Drain Well 

Combine undiluted soup with sour cream and carrot. Gently fold into squash. 

In a separate bowl, toss stuffing mix with melted butter. 

Grease a casserole. Layer the casserole with ½ of the stuffing mix, then the squash mixture and again with the remaining stuffing mix. 

Bake @ 350 for 25-30 minutes. 

----------

Also, here's one on allrecipes that's quite good:  Cheesy Zucchini Casserole


----------



## Phil (Dec 6, 2008)

*Yellow squash...*

I cook, (microwave),  yellow squash and onions and in a small cassarole dish I add sharp cheddar cheese and butter and a beaten egg, a little salt. I add buttered, seasoned stove top stuffing on top and bake at 350 for about 20-30 minutes.  Been doin't it for years and still like it.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's my recipe:

*Squash Casserole*

5 or 6 yellow squash (summer/crook-neck squash), cut in one inch pieces
2 med. onions, sliced or chopped
½ stick butter
salt & pepper to taste
1 lg. egg
½ cup saltines, crushed
¾ cup cheddar cheese, grated
sliced, blanched almonds for garnish

Cook squash and onions in salted water (to barely cover) until tender, about 15 or 20 minutes. Drain, add butter, egg, salt and pepper to taste, and stir it all together, mashing slightly. Stir in most of the cheese and cracker meal, then sprinkle the rest on as a topping, and garnish with sliced almonds. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

The recipe will also work fine with zucchini instead of yellow squash but I prefer yellow squash.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 8, 2008)

The cheese was something they sometimes used - if they had it. I like it with the cheese - but it's just as good without it.

The Ritz crackers were apparently used for their buttery flavor - if they didn't have Ritz crackers they used buttered dry whole wheat bread crumbs, and I remember a few times they made it with buttered saltine crackers. 

*Grandmas' Summer Squash Casserole*

2 Cups cooked, drained, and mashed yellow squash
2 Cups Ritz Cracker or dry Bread Crumbs
1 Cup Milk or Cream
1 Cup shredded Cheddar Cheese (optional)
1 Cup chopped onion
2 Large Eggs, lightly beaten
Pinch of sugar (optional)
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
3 Tablespoons Bacon drippings
3 Tablespoons Butter

Preheat oven to 350º F

Cook squash until just tender, drain well, and mash.

Heat bacon drippings in skillet and add squash. Cook until all water has been dried out. There should be no grease evident but plenty to season. Measure 2 cups of squash and reserve remainder for another use.

Melt butter in skillet and add onion. Cook over medium heat until onion is tender - do not brown butter or onion. Add milk and stir a few minutes to just warm the milk and combine with the onion and butter mixture. Remove from heat.

In mixing bowl combine squash, cracker/bread crumbs, and cheese. Add milk and onion mixture and combine well. Add salt and pepper and combine well - taste and adjust seasonings. Add eggs and combine well.

Place into a greased 9 x 9 inch casserole.

May be topped with additional buttered crumbs if desired.

Bake 30 minutes covered until set. Uncover and bake another 10 minutes or so until browned.


----------



## dit (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is my squash casserole recipe, made with yellow squash. My family demands that I make this for holidays. Yum-o!  This is something my Mom used to make.  Sorry, I cannot remember all the amounts so estimated a few things, but it would be hard to make a bad casserole out of these ingredients. 

1 lb yellow squash
1/2 c. mayonnaise
1/2 c. onion chopped
1/2 c. green pepper chopped
1 - 1.5 cups Sharp cheddar cheese (or you could use Monterey Jack instead; I often use Pepper Jack, )
dash of juice from jalapeno peppers (optional, this does not make it hot, it just adds some flavor)
salt & pepper
Sliced almonds

Slice yellow squash and cook until tender. Drain for a very long time
in a colandar, "squishing" the squash to eliminate the the liquid (otherwise the casserole will be watery).

In a bowl, mix squash in with other ingredients, except almonds. When
mixed, put into a greased casserole dish. Bake at 325 (glass casserole dish) until warm and getting bubbly on top, about a half hour.

Just before done, top with almonds and let bake for a few more minutes
to let almonds brown.


----------



## QSis (Dec 11, 2008)

dit, that sounds wonderful!

How do you cook the sliced squash?  Steam, sautee, boil?  

Lee


----------



## dit (Dec 11, 2008)

QSis said:


> dit, that sounds wonderful!
> 
> How do you cook the sliced squash? Steam, sautee, boil?
> 
> Lee


 
QSis, I boil it, but steaming would be fine also.   Cook it until tender, and remember to drain very thoroughly and squish all the water out of the cooked squash before combining with the other ingredients.  Enjoy!


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

My  yellow  squash  casserole


Ingredients:

1  medium size cooked, drained and mashed yellow squash
1  chopped onion
some  turmeric
some  ginger
100  grams melted butter
1 cup sour cream
some minced chives
salt and pepper
some  bread  crumbs
some olive  oil

Let's  start:

In a  large  can,mix all ingredients together,pour the  mixture in a buttered casserole. Throw some  bread  crumbs  and  sprinkle  some olive oil on top. Bake  in the oven for at  least 25 minutes at  180  degrees untill the  top is  crispy and  brown.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 17, 2008)

Arwen, I have a feeling that the yellow squash you use in Italy are different than the ones commonly found in the US. Ours are very small, about 5 or 6 per pound (10 to 12 per kilo). For the quantity of the other ingredients in your recipe, I would think you are using at least 1/2 kilo of cooked squash. Is that correct? Also, I assume your cooking temperature is 180C, or about 350F.


----------



## Scotch (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, my! Why?


----------



## Arwen (Dec 18, 2008)

FincaPerlitas said:


> Arwen, I have a feeling that the yellow squash you use in Italy are different than the ones commonly found in the US. Ours are very small, about 5 or 6 per pound (10 to 12 per kilo). For the quantity of the other ingredients in your recipe, I would think you are using at least 1/2 kilo of cooked squash. Is that correct? Also, I assume your cooking temperature is 180C, or about 350F.



Yes,have  a look here...

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/129/318792833_562864e6a0.jpg
http://www.elvissinel.it/immagini/zucca.jpg
http://www.mollyweb.it/molli/moduli/gastronomia/images/fotoricette/ZUCCAMANTOVANA.jpg
we  have  many  varieties depending from the variety of soil..
the  best one  is  Mantua Squash,it  is  suitable  for ravioli filling,for  soups,for  cakes,for instance,it  smoother and  sweeter,but it's  not  easy  to  find  it,unless you  go  directly to  a  farmer in Mantua and  surroundings...


----------



## Arwen (Dec 18, 2008)

My squash are commonly bought  in a  grocer  shop,not  in Mantua..the weight  is usually 1 kilo or 1.5 kilos  each,my  recipe  is suitable  for this  quantity.
If  you like  you might  add some  bechamelle or  some butter flakes on top instead of olive  oil and   even some ginger  powder,it  depends  on your taste;-))


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 18, 2008)

This is the yellow squash, also called summer squash, we commonly use in the US:






It's similar to zucchini, but sweeter.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 18, 2008)

I have  never seen  such  vegetables,thanks a lot for the photo!!! )))


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 18, 2008)

They are very common in the southern part of the US and with modern transportation can be purchased in most parts of the country.  They are very tender and have a mild sweet flavor.  I now live in Central America and can't buy them here.  When I make my squash casserole here, I substitute zucchini for the yellow squash.  The taste is different but similar.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 18, 2008)

It's really interesting  to learn about your  yellow  squash !!!


----------

